# Very Blue Discus



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

Discus I bought from Mello last year(thanks again)


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

Wow, talk about Electric!!


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nice. Almost looks metallic


----------



## MELLO (Apr 21, 2010)

vey nice Josephl Ill take him back!!!  The bigger version the i have rightnow not as electric blue as that one.


----------



## plantedinvertz (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow! Pretty Discus ;D


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

That's an absolutely stunning fish. And my dream fish!


----------



## adanac50 (Apr 26, 2010)

Sweet!


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

MELLO said:


> vey nice Josephl Ill take him back!!!  The bigger version the i have rightnow not as electric blue as that one.


Thats a beautiful fish Mello, let me know if you ever want to get rid of him too


----------



## MELLO (Apr 21, 2010)

they are cleaning the pipe lastnight hopefully I could breed them. If I do I get bored of them I'll give you a ring


----------

